# Help with my Grimdark novel series



## lwhitehead (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi this Grimdark Fantasy novel series is inspired Medieval France other nations, Fall of the Knight's Templars, Albigensian Crusade, Avignon Papacy, Ancient Astronauts, and The Accursed Kings series by Maurice Druon.


The Elves were the First Race of this world, they created great cities and tech much like Atlantians, Lemurians, Mu and Thule.  They invented Patten Welding, Isalmic and Chinese Science and Medicine, Humans learn there Science and Medicine from Elvish Texts,

Now 1.500 year ago Humans and Elves had a war in which the Elves were Driven away or killed, also the church of Sol Invictus was created during this war as well.


The Elves are tall with light to normal muscle structure compaired to Humans, but they are as strong as Humans they fought, the big secret is that Humans were created by the Elves this is one of the great secrets that my version of Knight's Templar founded out,

So I need help in creating a France like kingdom of Phillp IV, a English kingdom of Edward II, 

LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm thinking of creating a Languedoc like land called Palatinate will I get into trouble?, this land acts as a buffer between my versions of France and England now in are world Languedoc was a County but I want to make it a Duchy I'm using Bayen as example of large Duchy that later became a Kingdom. The Noble House that rules Palatinate is based on House of Toulouse, 

Why I need help in creating a English Kingdom based on Edward II is that he married Phillp IV's Daughter, I need help in creating a Capet like French like kingdom and royal House.

LW


----------



## moderan (Jan 7, 2018)

Why are you even here?


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 7, 2018)

Ooh, I hope this is gonna be a Trilogy.


----------



## moderan (Jan 7, 2018)

A trilogy for lvwhitehead would be three consecutive sentences.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 9, 2018)

So I hope I can get some help on this setting and kingdom creating, no mater how I write a Sentence.


LW


----------



## moderan (Jan 9, 2018)

That's not research -- it's world building. Also, see _quixoticism_.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jan 9, 2018)

The one upside to writing a dystopian world like this is that you can use real history for the outline, and alternate history where you need to.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 9, 2018)

well I do need help with finding books and sources for the Hundred Year war, Medieval France, Plantagent England, it's a Hard Fantasy setting s Grimdark one. 

LW


----------

